# (entinen) presidentti



## Gavril

Päivää,

Olen huomannut, että sanaa _presidentti _näyttää käytettävän ilman täsmentävää määrettä _entinen_, vaikka kyseesä olisi presidentti, jonka virkakausi loppui kauan sitten. Esim. muistaakseni Mauno Koivistosta näyttää sanottavan vain "presidentti (Mauno) Koivisto", ei "entinen presidentti Koivisto". Jos taas haen lauseen "entinen presidentti" verkosta, useimmat tulokset näyttävät viittaavan muiden maiden (esim. Yhdysvaltojen) entisiin presidentteihin.

Olenko ihan väärässä, vai onko (Suomen yhteydessä) mahdotonta/epätavallista liittää sanaa "entinen" arvonimeen "presidentti"?

Myös minua kiinnostaisi tietää, onko Suomessa muita virkoja, joista sanaa "entinen" ei sovi käytää? (Luulen, että tämä ei päde esim. pääministereihin: haettaessa löydetään helposti "entinen pääministeri Vanhanen/Kiviniemi/jne.")

Kiitos ja onnelista torstaita


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

My experience is that presidentti is the title every former Finnish president receives, and the current president is always referred to as "tasavallan presidentti" (at least in a formal context).

I think ministers also get a title "ministeri". When a letter or a column sent by a (former) minister to the newspaper is published, they sometimes refer to them only as a "ministeri". Once a minister, always a minister.

Interestingly enough, when referring to former U.S. presidents, entinen doesn't seem to be used that much. (perhaps not at all?)

Disclaimer: I have yet to find the reliable souces to confirm my post.


----------



## kirahvi

Kuten EVOO sanoikin, presidentti on arvonimi, joka annetaan koko eliniäksi, eli myös Koivisto, Ahtisaari ja Halonen ovat edelleen presidenttejä.

Ministerien kohdalla en ole varma, säilyykö arvonimi. Ainakin ministerin titteli voidaan hankkia jollekulle joidenkin tiettyjen ehtojen täytyttyä, vaikka henkilö ei ikinä olisikaan ollut hallituksen jäsen.


----------



## Gavril

Mitä nimeä yleensä käytetään nykyään vallassa olevasta presidentista? Käytetäänkö "tasavallan presidenttia", kuten EVOO sanoi?


----------



## Cold Breeze

Virallisissa yhteyksissä saatetaan käyttää _tasavallan presidenttiä_, mutta yleensä suomalainen sanoisi vain _presidentti_. Jos halutaan korostaa tämänhetkistä presidenttiä, saatetaan sanoa _nykyinen presidentti_ tai tällä hetkellä _presidentti Niinistö_.


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Mitä nimeä yleensä käytetään nykyään vallassa olevasta presidentista? Käytetäänkö "tasavallan presidenttia", kuten EVOO sanoi?



Jos nimi mainitaan tittelin yhteydessä: _presidentti Niinistö_ tai _tasavallan presidentti Niinistö._
Jos nimeä ei mainita tittelin yhteydessä: _tasavallan presidentti._
Puhekielessä: _presidentti._

Suomalaiset tietävät tai heidän pitäisi tietää, kuka on tasavallan presidentti, ja että entisistä tasavallan presidenteistä käytetään arvonimeä presidentti, joten he eivät ole ymmällään, kun uutisissa puhutaan presidentti Koivistosta, Ahtisaaresta tai Halosesta.

Korkeimman oikeuden presidentin titteli sen sijaan mainitaan aina kokonaan: _korkeimman oikeuden presidentti [Pauliine Koskelo]_. Ensimmäisen maininnan jälkeen käytetään yleensä pelkkää nimeä _[Koskelo], _mutta ei koskaan muotoa _presidentti [Koskelo]._

Muita presidenttejähän Suomessa ei olekaan, paitsi _ikäpresidentti._


----------



## akana

Kannattaa mainita, että vaikka Yhdysvaltojen entistä presidenttiä kutsutaan joskus "former president-iksi," oikea virallinen puhuttelumuoto on se, että entistä presidenttiä puhutellaan korkeimmalla viralla, jossa hän oli ennen presidentin virkaa. Eli G. W. Bush on "Governer Bush," ja silloin kun Obaman virkakausi loppuu, hänestä tulee taas "Senator Obama."


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> Jos nimi mainitaan tittelin yhteydessä: _presidentti Niinistö_ tai _tasavallan presidentti Niinistö._
> Jos nimeä ei mainita tittelin yhteydessä: _tasavallan presidentti._
> Puhekielessä: _presidentti._
> 
> Suomalaiset tietävät tai heidän pitäisi tietää, kuka on tasavallan presidentti, ja että entisistä tasavallan presidenteistä käytetään arvonimeä presidentti, joten he eivät ole ymmällään, kun uutisissa puhutaan presidentti Koivistosta, Ahtisaaresta tai Halosesta.
> 
> Korkeimman oikeuden presidentin titteli sen sijaan mainitaan aina kokonaan: _korkeimman oikeuden presidentti [Pauliine Koskelo]_. Ensimmäisen maininnan jälkeen käytetään yleensä pelkkää nimeä _[Koskelo], _mutta ei koskaan muotoa _presidentti [Koskelo]._
> 
> Muita presidenttejähän Suomessa ei olekaan, paitsi _ikäpresidentti._



Olisiko myös oikea kutsua Sauli Niinistöä "istuvaksi presidentiksi" erottaakseen hänet Halosesta, Ahtisaaresta sekä Koivistosta?

Tämä lause kyllä löytyy verkosta, mutten ole varma, onko se puhekielellinen tai yleisesti hyäksytty ilmaisu.


----------

